# Any members from Ireland?



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't come across any other members in Ireland yet, am I the only one? :/


----------



## ForeverAlone88 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Ello *

I think there are a few knocking around surprised im the first to reply. Just joined and searched for Ireland in the threads(Haven't found much)

Anyways hello!


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah there's a few of us here,was a thread about a meet up in Dublin before Christmas but it never happenned.

Welcome!


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi another person from Ireland here


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not from Ireland but I would love to hear from some of y'all :] I want to make new friends so please message me if interested!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Only the really lucky people live in Ireland.
Can I come live with you?
Serious/not serious/very serious.

As for users, defo. Lil Sebastian is as cool as they come.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I am a member and I am from Ireland. Howdy!



missamanda said:


> As for users, defo. Lil Sebastian is as cool as they come.


I dunno what to make of that guy. He seems to be cool one moment, and the next he's really hot. No consistency.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

So I've only just seen all of those replies now, because I'm an absolute ****ing (am I allowed to swear here? :|) spanner when it comes to technology and still haven't gotten used to using this forum. 

Well, I am thrilled there's a few Irish members, makes me feel less lonely on here!

How come the meetup never happened? Sillyness..


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah us socially anxious folk aren't the most reliable people in the world when it comes to committing to attend something social!

Would be great to (attempt!) to organise a meet up again though.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Should do, yeah. Though I would be the exact same, and probably make up a dumb excuse not to go... -_-


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

There's an Irish Social Anxiety group on meetup.com that meets twice a week in different cafe's around Dublin.I've been trying to pluck up the courage to go to one for the last week or so,but I just keep imaganing the worst possible awkward scenario if I did go.

http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Anonymous/


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

oh hey I'm from Ireland too, only joined today


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link Ciaran. You should go! Might look into going some time myself. I don't know if what I have is social anxiety as such.. But I do have a huge amount of anxiety, and am incredibly lonely so maybe.. I dunno. 


Hey c224, I'm still pretty new too, nice to meet youuu


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice to met you too  Good to know I'm not the only one in the country who thinks like this, although we're obviously quite elusive..


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, its actually mad how many like minded people I can find on the internet, yet don't know a single one in person.. They must all be hiding away somewhere


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Probably all at home on their laptops just like us :roll


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Beccadaisy said:


> Thanks for the link Ciaran. You should go! Might look into going some time myself. I don't know if what I have is social anxiety as such.. But I do have a huge amount of anxiety, and am incredibly lonely so maybe.. I dunno.
> 
> Hey c224, I'm still pretty new too, nice to meet youuu


I'll try and go over the next week or two.Be nice to make a few new friends, as most of mine have either emigrated or are in relationships.It's really not much fun doing everything alone.

Welcome c224!I was shocked that this forum existed when I discovered it a few years ago!


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks  can't believe I only found this now. That meet up seems like a good idea if I could muster up the strength to go to one..


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, these things are always WAY easier if you have someone to go with, maybe some time we'll all go.. Be less scary that way


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Beccadaisy - nice to meet you xxx - I forgot It doesn't say I am from Ireland but I am


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Lasair, nice to meet you too  
Been on here for long?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Beccadaisy said:


> Hey Lasair, nice to meet you too
> Been on here for long?


Four years, not as active as I used to be though.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah I see. Do you find it much use?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I guess i'll check in...:lol...hi


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I am a member and I am from Ireland. Howdy!
> 
> I dunno what to make of that guy. He seems to be cool one moment, and the next he's really hot. No consistency.


I heard he once saved a cat from a tree while knitting a sweater for baby Jesus.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone had any positive experiences with any groups or facilities dealing with social anxiety or just anxiety in general ? I had a group recommended to me before but needless to say I didn't take them up on the offer


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

c224 said:


> Has anyone had any positive experiences with any groups or facilities dealing with social anxiety or just anxiety in general ? I had a group recommended to me before but needless to say I didn't take them up on the offer


I did the Mater Hospital Group 3 or 4 years ago.It was really good and the group was full of 'normal' people of all ages which I was very surprised at.Odhran,the doctor who runs it,was a really nice guy too.Was helpful in explaining different strategies to help manage anxiety and we did some role play too,and kept a diary and lots of other stuff which I've long forgotten!Was a relief meeting people going through the same struggles as you as well.

I'd highly recommend it.There's about a years waiting list,so no harm in putting your name down and worrying about it later!


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Scotlandddd

Not Ireland but i wanted to join in :lol


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ciaran how long did you do that for? I've heard about it before but never even considered it because I've been to the mater as a kid for severe anxiety and the person who was dealing with me was absolutely beyond dreadful. The group thing sounds good though.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Beccadaisy said:


> Ciaran how long did you do that for? I've heard about it before but never even considered it because I've been to the mater as a kid for severe anxiety and the person who was dealing with me was absolutely beyond dreadful. The group thing sounds good though.


It was either for 12 or 14 weeks every Thursday evening from 6 til about 8.30.Yeah,I found the group setting a lot easier than just sitting in a room opposite a doctor taking notes and going ''hmmm'' for an hour.

I've encountered a fair amount of crap counsellors/doctors etc over the years myself.Just have to try and keep going until you find a good one,as disheartening as it can be sometimes.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

In my experience, the majority of the people I've gone to for help in the past that I found really useless, were the ones with the big fancy PHD's that charged about 100 quid a session. Not saying they're ALL bad, but I have never found them to be as understanding of my feelings as the cheaper counsellors who have in fact got less qualifications..


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ciaran said:


> I did the Mater Hospital Group 3 or 4 years ago.It was really good and the group was full of 'normal' people of all ages which I was very surprised at.Odhran,the doctor who runs it,was a really nice guy too.Was helpful in explaining different strategies to help manage anxiety and we did some role play too,and kept a diary and lots of other stuff which I've long forgotten!Was a relief meeting people going through the same struggles as you as well.
> 
> I'd highly recommend it.There's about a years waiting list,so no harm in putting your name down and worrying about it later!


Oh I've of that. Sounds like it could be good. My initial gut reaction to groups is to run as far away as possible but I know it'll probably be helpful in the long run. 
Totally agree with you on the keep going until you find a doctor/counsellor you get along with, I finally found someone who is the opposite to the stereotypical counsellor, she's awesome


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

The first few weeks are incredibly tough,I used to spend the whole week dreading the arrival of Thursday.You sort of get used to them when you realise everyone is struggling and dreading the sessions the same way you are though.

Becca,I agree with you about the expensive guys.First counsellor I went to charged €105 per hour,had all her important and impressive looking degrees and diplomas on her wall,but was the most horrible,uncaring person I've ever met.Hard to believe her job was to try and help people,Best was this really chilled out counsellor from New Zealand who charged €25.Just so easy to talk to.Naturally (I have no luck!) she had to move back home after a few months of great sessions,haven't really found a replacement for her since.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

The same type always seem to completely dehumanise you as well which makes you feel horrible. You'd think with all their years of training they could actually hold a conversation without that dreaded "Hmm...And how does that make you feel?" line..The woman I'ms seeing know is actually a psychotherapist so I think that helps


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Totally agree. I also went to someone extremely expensive, the whole atmosphere of the room as well as the energy she gave off just made me feel like ****. The room was dimly lit and there was a clock ticking really loudly on a table beside me, I sat on the couch and was tensed up the entire time. She asked me a few questions and then literally stared at me saying nothing for the rest of the session. It was the coldest and most uncomfortable thing ever.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

TopDawgENT said:


> Scotlandddd
> 
> Not Ireland but i wanted to join in :lol


Nice to meet you


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Beccadaisy said:


> Nice to meet you


 u to:b where in Ireland u from Republic/Northern


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

TopDawgENT said:


> u to:b where in Ireland u from Republic/Northern


Dublin ( Republic )


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I guess i'll check in...:lol...hi


Hey blue


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone ever been prescribed something for anxiety?I was given antidepressants a few times by my GP just to get rid of me, but they didn't really do anything because I don't think I was/am depressed.Just isolated and lonely,and there's no pill for loneliness apparently.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ciaran said:


> Anyone ever been prescribed something for anxiety?I was given antidepressants a few times by my GP just to get rid of me, but they didn't really do anything because I don't think I was/am depressed.Just isolated and lonely,and there's no pill for loneliness apparently.


I've been subscribeds antidepressants to deal with anixiety and depression . I mean it lifts the depressions by if you need it but I never really found it helped with anxiety and especially not social anxiety. I would just get people asking me if I was ok cause I seemed "out of it" or "on drugs" so it made pretty uncomfortable/paranoid. If someone could tell me I could have some anti anxiety mess that wouldn't do that ^^ I'd probably take them tbh


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah,the one's I was given did nothing for anxiety at all,besides make me sleep lots.Think some doctors just prescribe them to get rid of people.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ciaran said:


> Yeah,the one's I was given did nothing for anxiety at all,besides make me sleep lots.Think some doctors just prescribe them to get rid of people.


Doctor's are idiots with fancy pieces of paper, and a large ego..


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I actually really like my gp.. we seem to think a bit the same. Is there any kind of medication that is good for SA?


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Was told before that the only meds that help for anxiety are things like Xanax,but they are only a temporary relief and are extremely addictive so they aren't used to treat anything long term.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thought that might be the case..ah well


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah,its a pity.


----------



## Beccadaisy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ciaran said:


> Anyone ever been prescribed something for anxiety?I was given antidepressants a few times by my GP just to get rid of me, but they didn't really do anything because I don't think I was/am depressed.Just isolated and lonely,and there's no pill for loneliness apparently.


I was put on anti depressants before, for depression not anxiety though. 
After just TWO days I'd already discovered every single bad thing about them on the internet, and decided not to take them. I am so glad that I didn't continue taking them, because I think I'm able to get through all this without them, and I know of too many people who've become addicted.


----------



## sabbath (May 10, 2010)

Jesus I havn't been on this is site in ages. I would love to be on it more often, but it seems whenever I'm doing good or whenever other things in life get in the way I don't bother or forget. Anyone know how to change that way of thinking? It's incredibly annoying. Also Im frm Dublin, Nice to meet the new guys


----------



## Cossie (May 4, 2014)

Hi all,
Another Irish/Dublin guy here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cossie said:


> Hi all,
> Another Irish/Dublin guy here.


Welcome


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

Cossie said:


> Hi all,
> Another Irish/Dublin guy here.


Hi Welcome


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cossie said:


> Hi all,
> Another Irish/Dublin guy here.


Hi


----------



## amigo (Apr 27, 2014)

and another hi folks!


----------



## Cossie (May 4, 2014)

So, have yas found this site helpful? Or has anyone made any friends though this site?


----------



## badbuz (May 28, 2014)

hello everybody galway guy here waving at everyone.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm from Ireland too. Might check out that link.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Beccadaisy said:


> I was put on anti depressants before, for depression not anxiety though.
> After just TWO days I'd already discovered every single bad thing about them on the internet, and decided not to take them. I am so glad that I didn't continue taking them, because I think I'm able to get through all this without them, and I know of too many people who've become addicted.


Doc recently has me on antidepressant lexapro, it seems useless, but the others I've tried gave such insane side effects I was taken off after few days or stopped myself. I also get a few valium from doc for very anxious situations or my worst days. Honestly they are alright to calm u down and relax u but nothing amazing!where in Ireland r u from?meant to quote the OP (original poster) sorry if I havnt my phone screen is cracked..

Edit: yep quoted correct person lol.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Hey, not Irish but have lived here for about 8 years now


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm in Dublin anyway, would love the CBT but can't get it, just get no replies.. Pity that meet up we arranged last year didn't work out, maybe some time we can all try again


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ciaran said:


> Was told before that the only meds that help for anxiety are things like Xanax,but they are only a temporary relief and are extremely addictive so they aren't used to treat anything long term.


Yep, your right there, xanax is the most addictive, a few valium in the press for really anxious days or places u have to go are not too bad though, as long as u don't use them daily/weekly.


----------



## HeyILikeCoffee (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Dublin guy here.


----------



## frog98 (Jul 14, 2014)

Another irish person


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Friend for us


----------



## Chrisc93 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey beccadaisy how are you? ...yup im from Ireland, im from Cork , how about you?


----------



## JohnHenrickson (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm from Ireland, I live in Dublin 

Its nice to see so many Irish people here...most online forums I join have very few Irish members.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Hi  
Not Irish but have lived here for 8 years.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone still looking at this site?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Ahh much respect to the Aes Sidhe!


----------

